# BMW parts vendors to avoid



## Nat Brown (Dec 29, 2001)

Just so it's a matter of public record and in the archives, I've had the misfortune recently to get burned by two vendors of BMW parts, requiring me to fight for my money back with my credit card company (Bavarian Parts) and Paypal (Blitz Wheels). At this stage I've been fully refunded my money, but I wanted to warn you about these prominent BMW parts sellers:

Bavarian Parts 
http://www.bavarianparts.com/ 
200-24 2nd Street 
Huntington Station, NY 11746

Blitz Wheels 
http://www.blitzwheels.com/ 
13755 S.W. 90th ST 
Miami, Florida 33186

Bavarian Parts took my money and wouldn't send me parts or refund my money. They advertise in several BMW magazines. Blitz Wheels is a deadbeat auctioneer on Ebay that often sells AC Schnitzer pedal sets. 
I buy a LOT of stuff online and it was strange to get burned twice in such a short period. Avoid these guys.

--gary


----------

